# Frederick, MD - ROSIE - SEMI-URGENT depressed



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Such a sweetheart this older girl and such a beautiful dignified and friendly disposition. There are hints being dropped that she is being evaluated for shelter stress/depression which means you know what. 

There are videos of her here showing how friendly and sweet she is. 
Rosie Videos and Photos 

and here is her Petfinder description:

Rosie's Petfinder description 

She has been there two months after being returned cuz the wife had 'allergies' (hey my DH is allergic to dogs too, he cannot live without them!)

Rosie is gentle and quiet and every time someone comes by her kennel, she looks at them hopefully, never giving up hope, sure that someone will realize how beautiful she is and what a great lady she is.

SHE NEEDS TO GET OUT OF THERE NOW! 

The shelter has a new kennel manager. Please PM me for more info about who to contact if you are a rescue. 

PLEASE CROSSPOST to help get this good girl a good home for the first time in her life. You'd never know the scars she's (literally) born, she is not phobic or scared of anything, just trusting and hoping and loving.

PLEASE HELP ROSIE. She has done enough time in this place.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depressed*

Poor Rosie can't even get attention on a GSD list!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depressed*

That write up made me cry.......









and I would not consider this gal a senior...but in her prime...great age to adopt! Been there...done that...and will do it again! Wonder where she originally came from










We’re disappointed – we thought we had found Rosie a terrific home – but – the wife turns out to be allergic to dogs! Rats! Rosie is a sweetheart with a black and tan coat. She’s very pretty, and she weighs in at 76 pounds. She’s approximately 6 years old – in her prime. She has calluses on her front paws, and a possible gunshot wound on her left back. We cleaned her ears, and it’s clear that she was loved at one time….she has a tattoo on her ear (which is not registered). We think she’s been spayed. We can’t tell visually, but the vet techs palpated her spay scar. 

We’re recommending a home without cats for Rosie. Otherwise, she seems to get along with everyone, but her previous owners (of 3 weeks) say she ‘doesn’t get along with other dogs’. We’ll check that out and let you know! She tips her head when you speak to her from a distance, it's very cute! She knows all her basics like come, sit, stay, and no. Her favorite game is fetch! She seems to have no bad habits, only good ones. She walks well on a leash, and likes to ride in the car. She’s housebroken, and is a friendly, happy girl. She greets visitors warmly, and wags her feathery tail with good cheer when someone greets her.

Rosie arrived back with us on 4/14/08, and was processed on 4/15/08. She’s been waiting nearly a week to find a loving forever home, and we want to help her find one quickly. She’s tired of being back here at the shelter. She’s a very good girl, and we want everyone to know it! Come and meet her – soon!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depressed*


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depressed*

Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depresse*

She's been there two months. That's so rough on a GSD. She just really wants to love on somebody. She's SUCH A GOOD GIRL.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depresse*

bump to the top


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depresse*

She has two apps from PA and DE. Keep your fingers crossed! She does get along with other dogs but is choosy.

I hope this is her big chance!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depresse*

I talked to the DE applicant and it would be a great home for Rosie.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depresse*

I'm happy for Rosie to finally get some attention. She is such a wonderful sweetheart.

Thank you all for helping her!


----------



## suerenn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depresse*

She is so pretty. Hope one of the apps come through for her.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depresse*

ROSIE WENT HOME TONIGHT. She's a very lucky girl. 

It's so funny because while she was having her adoption interview, I was setting up for a bunny match and brought all the rabbits right past her and she almost didn't even notice. Then I thought, hey maybe I should adopt her. 

But anyway, she's off the hook and gone to live happily ever after.

YAY!!!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Frederick, MD - ROSIE Sr SEMI-URGENT depresse*

HURRAY FOR ROSIE!!!!


----------

